# moneychanger thai baht to Philippine peso



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hei
Im in the sukhumvit area bangkok and its been 15 years since I last changed baht for peso. There were some black market money changers near nana plaza or soi cowboy. Can anyone tell me where to go please? 
Many thanks 
Mat


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

matluz1 said:


> Hei
> Im in the sukhumvit area bangkok and its been 15 years since I last changed baht for peso. There were some black market money changers near nana plaza or soi cowboy. Can anyone tell me where to go please?
> Many thanks
> Mat


Mat, there are {legal} changers inside the airport in Manila if traveling here that will probably give you a better exchange rate than where you are. Also, hotels in the Philippines will do the exchange..


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Many thanks for the information. 
Mat


----------

